# How To Remove The Extensions M1-34a From Leadscrew M1-35a On Atlas Mill



## Rob (Oct 30, 2015)

How do you remove the extension from the leadscrew on a Atlas Mill?  My nut M1-11 is worn and needs replacing.


----------



## Rob (Oct 30, 2015)

A couple of pictures of the leadscrew.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 30, 2015)

Is there a roll pin in the hole?


----------



## Rob (Oct 30, 2015)

I removed the pin from the hole.  I also applied some heat.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 31, 2015)

I would either take at least a 2" piece of round stock and drill it to fit the extension and bolt it on with the nut. If you don't have the means to do that then get a stack of large fender washers and do the same. Then clamp the lead screw between two pieces of hard wood in the vise and try to drive it off.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2015)

Before you start, match mark the screw and extension so that you don't put it back together 180 out and have the pin holes not match up.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2015)

Also, you could take a piece of solid say 2" dia. steel about 6" long and drill a hole the diameter of the extension and screw through it lengthwise and bevel the hole.  Slide this on before you install the end stop or fender washers, and work it as a slide hammer.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for the help.  I had a length of shaft with a hole bored through it and used a old socket for the end.  I was able to hammer the extension off.




The reason I was taking the shaft apart was that the nut had a lot of slop in it.  I could move the table by hand about 60-70 Thousandths.  After removing it the top of the threads looked like V threads.   I had a nut that I started to make in the lathe and needed the shaft for a test fit before remove it.  The original is brass and I made the new one out of aluminum that I had on hand.  No brass and I will have to order some.  I made to threading tool out of an allen wrench.  Here is a picture of the old nut, new nut and inside acme threading tool.  Threading went well but after the second cut I limited it to about 5 thousandths at a time and took a lot of cleanup cuts.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for making time to share the pics and write-up.  Very helpful to guys like me!


----------



## Restorer (Nov 9, 2015)

Rob,
The reason the nut wore is the key way on the lead screw was not properly deburred.
Use a wire wheel on a bench grinder to remove burrs and unwanted sharp edges.
Restorer


----------



## Rob (Nov 11, 2015)

Restorer said:


> Rob,
> The reason the nut wore is the key way on the lead screw was not properly deburred.
> Use a wire wheel on a bench grinder to remove burrs and unwanted sharp edges.
> Restorer



That may have been but by the time I got the mill any burs have been worn down.  Not sure if it is the original lead screw or nut but it appears to be.  In any case any burs have been worn off now.  I will keep this in mind as I plan to make a new lead screw for my lathe and will need to cut a key way.


----------

